# What lasts longer? Plastisol direct printed t-shirts or plastisol heat transfer tees?



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

what lasts longer.plastisol screen printed tees or plastisol heat transfer tees?


another q..whats water based ink?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Printing and transfers should last equally as long if the transfers are made and applied correctly. Water based inks are pigments carried in a water base as opposed to plastisol which are pigments carried in an oil base.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: question!!*



Hegemone said:


> Printing and transfers should last equally as long if the transfers are made and applied correctly. Water based inks are pigments carried in a water base as opposed to plastisol which are pigments carried in an oil base.


 
so whats better oil or water based 1s?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

It's preference. Depends on what your looking to do. Sear wb or plastisol and you'll get a list of pros and cons for both. Most like plastisol because they think it's easier to print then wb. Others like me like the really soft feel of wb and the fact that it prints into the fabric instead of on top like plastisol. Wb takes a couple minutes longer to cure it properly.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: question!!*

Heres a link to a pretty fleshed out pro and con list. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37985.html


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: question!!*

i had seen that but like a girfirend,when you have other ones want to hook up,but when you are single nobody wants u! thanks again


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: question!!*

The biggest advantage to plastisol is that it never dries in the screen.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

Plastisol is better for the printer, waterbased is better for the customer. I love the feel of waterbased inks, but I really truly hate working with them.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

While your on this subject, you say plastisol will last a long time. I got a set of transfers from ABC and they are not lasting. One Stroke Ink who sold them the ink tested them and said they where fine... and sent my samples back on a shirt. Yep looked fine til I rubbed them with my finger nail and they flaked off like the rest. Point is beside stay away from ABC or One Stoke Ink, if plastisol transfer is pressed (so call corect by One Stoke Ink since they kept pointing at my end) should you be able to rub the plastisol transfer without it flaking off?


----------

